# What do you think?



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

I just bought the Rhom in the middle pic the rest I had had for a few months.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

The first pic looks like a compressus to me

the second looks like a rhom and the last I'm not sure, but nice fish!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I think the first pic may also be a compressus and I think the last two are rhoms. All three are very nice serras you have.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

all three look like nice rhoms to me.... i especially like the first and second one.


----------



## anthonycaf (Oct 4, 2006)

pic 2 x rhom


----------

